# on second thought, I won't breed



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

http://brightlion.com/InHope/InHope_en.aspx

you will cry


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll watch that another time I dont want to cry


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a very good video. I work at a vet clinic and my boss used to have to go into the local shelters and euthanize animals. Nearly 60 a week. Puppies, kittens, sweet animals who had nothing wrong but the fact that they couldn't find a home. He stopped going to those places and told them they had to find someone else. He worked at cattle slaughterhouses for several years... he worked at a shelter for less than 1. Goes to show even the hardened heart can break doing that kind of work..

Unfortunately, we cannot save them all. We can only ensure that none of our dog or cats' will have babies who could end up in a place like that.

I started rescuing first, but I do want to eventually breed, but I will only breed when there are no rats in local shelters and any rats people adopt from me who cannot be kept, I will take back. You can still breed, but do so on a level that matches the amount of homes for the babies and the amount of rescues in your area.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I live in Fresno, California, where we have the third largest SPCA in the nation. By largest, I don't mean most money to spend or kennels to fill, but the highest number of animals moving through. Over 108,000 a year, which breaks down to 9,000 animals a month, or 300 a day. We also have a 3% adoption rate. I'll let you do that math...

I worked there as a Euthanasia Technician for two years. All I did, all day every day, was euthanize shelter animals whoâ€™s four day adoption period had ran out. Very emotionally taxing.

Before anyone assumes the worst about why I did the job that I did, know this: The overcrowding in American shelters is real and terrible. Worse than most people in this field want people to know; it isn't exactly easy to talk about. The employees and volunteers who spend their time trying to make it better can only do so much. I did that job because I figured that the last few minutes of their lives should be kind and loving. I knew that I could do that for them.

Do not breed ANYTHING (not your rats, dogs, cats, rabbits, guinea pigs, etc) unless you are bettering the breed by using only registered, documented blood lines and breeding for health and temperament. It is the worst kind of selfish to assume that "a litter or two" won't hurt anything.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Depressing video...

but true and great at the same time!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I work with many dog breeders and sell puppies(all taken care for, good breeders) and i ALWAYS feel such guilt. 

Sparker, that must have been devastating. It barely leaves you time to get over the euthenazation of the last./ 

fuzzie, its good not to breed. youll prob be savin some lives.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very sad.


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't know, its a nice video and it shows that people should fix their pets but out of breeder good things have come as well. I have worked with an organization called 2nd Chance Rescue and have fostered several dogs and puppies. I have also bred Miniature Aussies. Every dog I own know is fixed and I do suggest it so you don't get accidental preggos ect, but I have also lost several foster dogs and my own dogs from being spayed. I know organizations that are so fixed on fixing dogs that they fix them at such a young age that they die there on the table.

Breeders also have bred stronger and stronger dogs for helping the handicapped, and for rescue dogs ect. They had a quote on there that pointed out that for every dog put down in a kennel has someone behind its death is wrong. Dogs escape, I have a friend who's dog escaped and as hard as they looked, it turned out a kennel kept it for one day then put it down. Not all dogs are put down because someone cant care for it. They didn't look deeper that some people go into dept and thinking someone else could possibly adopt their dog and love it like they did. They didn't chose to go into dept, they didn't chose to have their dog run away or stolen, or raped by another dog.

Things happen, yes, people can be cruel, back yard breeders, ignorant people, yes they are there, hopefully they will stop, and I support people to fix their pets that are just family pet animals, but to stop all breeding in itself, no.

Thats just my opinion.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Brain said:


> but I have also lost several foster dogs and my own dogs from being spayed. I know organizations that are so fixed on fixing dogs that they fix them at such a young age that they die there on the table.


I've had many, many animals spayed over the years with only one complication. I would be curious to know the reason your dogs died, as it's a relatively simple procedure with modern technology making it even safer. I understand that a few dogs would be lost on occasion, but for one person to lose a few makes me question the vet doing the surgery. 
Also, there are certain weight requirements that should be met before a spay is preformed. I would like to know the names of those organizations that are spaying so young that the dogs die on the table.



Brain said:


> Dogs escape, I have a friend who's dog escaped and as hard as they looked, it turned out a kennel kept it for one day then put it down. Not all dogs are put down because someone cant care for it.


A $30 chip and/or ID tags could have prevented that. I know it might seem expensive, but it can and does prevent tragedies like that. 



Brain said:


> or raped by another dog.


When they didn't spay their dog they were setting that up to happen. I understand that some dogs have certain medical problems that would prevent them getting spayed, but most of the time that is not the case. I also know that some people must keep their dogs intact in order to show, but dogs only come into season twice a year. They should be able to keep them locked up for that time, especially if they have the time and money to show.


Now if I have anything wrong, please inform me as I am always trying to learn more. I know good breeders are very valuable. I currently have a dog that came from one, she's a stunning example of her breed in both looks and temperament. I have highly considered breeding her myself in order to pass her lines along, but I know it would be a costly venture, and even with high demand for her puppies, I'm not sure I could bring more dogs into this world knowing there are not enough homes for the ones already here.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Sad, but I agree very well done. I only wish people would live up to their responsibilities, however a good amount of people do not and our animals have to suffer for it. Poor babies...


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Brain said:


> Breeders also have bred stronger and stronger dogs


I agree. Just like with rats, there is nothing wrong with good, responsible breeders. The point of breeding any animal should be to better the breed. In my opinion, the animal must be registered, health certified by a doctor, and carefully considered before allowed to procreate.


----------

